# Round 1 Game 1: Indiana Pacers vs. Chicago Bulls



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*
The Bench Mob​*






































































































*
Indiana Bench​*







































































*

Regular season matchups(Chicago 3-1 Indiana):*​
December 13 - Indiana 73 vs. Chicago 92
January 14 - Chicago 99 vs. Indiana 86
January 29 - Indiana 89 vs. Chicago 110
March 18 - Chicago 108 vs. Indiana 115


*Round 1 Game 1​**Date:* April 16, 2011
*Time:* 12PM CT/1PM ET
*Location:* United Center
*Channel:* ESPN, Comcast Sports Net Chicago


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Round 1 Game 1 (04/16/11), Bulls vs Pacers*








* vs *









*
EASTERN CONFERENCE - FIRST ROUND
Game 1, Home Game 1
Saturday, April 16, 2010 – 12:00 PM CT
United Center
*

Game 1 - Sat April 16 Pacers @ Bulls 12:00 p.m.
Game 2 - Mon April 19 Pacers @ Bulls 8:30 p.m.
Game 3 - Thu April 22 Bulls @ Pacers TBD
Game 4 - Sun April 25 Bulls @ Pacers TBD
Game 5 * Tue April 27 Pacers @ Bulls TBD
Game 6 * Thu April 29 Bulls @ Pacers TBD
Game 7 * Sat May 1 Pacers @ Bulls TBD

Bulls' playoff history vs Cleveland
1998 - Eastern Conference Finals BULLS WON 4-3

VS. PACERS ALL-TIME IN PLAYOFFS
ALL-TIME ............... BULLS lead 4-3
BULLS CURRENT STREAK .. 1 Wins
BULLS HOME STREAK ......... 4 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK .............. 3 Losses
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
BULLS VS. PACERS ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ..................... Bulls lead 84-73
BULLS CURRENT STREAK ..... 1 Loss
BULLS HOME STREAK ............ 7 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK ............... 1 Loss

BULLS VS. PACERS THIS SEASON
Dec. 13 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 92-73
Jan. 14 @ Indiana – BULLS WON 99-86
Jan. 29 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 110-89
Mar. 18 @ Indiana - PACERS WON 115-108 (OT)

Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (62-20)*
Home 36-5
Road 26-15
Div 15-1
EConf 39-13
WConf 23-7

*Probable Bulls starters*





































Derrick Rose - PG - 
Keith Bogans- SG - 
Luol Deng - SF - 
Carlos Boozer - PF - 
Joakim Noah - C - 

*Bulls Stats Leaders*
Points: -
Rebounds: -
Assists: -
Steals: -
Blocks: -

FG%: -
FT%: -
3FG%: -

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*Indiana Pacers (37-45)*
Home 24-17
Road 13-28
EConf 28-24
WConf 9-21

*Probable Pacers starters*
Paul George- PG
Darren Collison - SG
Danny Granger - SF
Tyler Hansbrough - PF
Roy Hibbert - C

*Injury report*
None to report


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks bullger, I was hoping you would provide your usual post that start the game threads.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

as always your effort is much appreciated :clap:

...but you missed taj gibson :clown:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Sun-Times has a bit on what to exect from the Bulls:



> Off the court, they admire a leader who campaigned on ‘‘change you can believe in.’’
> 
> Having paid their respects to President Obama, though, Derrick Rose and Joakim Noah are eager to begin their playoff campaign today following a leader who says, ‘‘We don’t have to change anything.’’
> 
> ...


 http://www.suntimes.com/sports/bask...ing-to-change-a-thing-against-the-pacers.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's Luol Deng's 26th birthday today.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Thanks bullger, I was hoping you would provide your usual post that start the game threads.


Sure.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> ...but you missed taj gibson :clown:


Missed Gibson?

Edit: Oh...now I understand and noticed it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

narek said:


> It's Luol Deng's 26th birthday today.


Its going to be a bad birthday for poor Luol.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Thanks bullger, I was hoping you would provide your usual post that start the game threads.


Agreed. I'm not good at the whole line up picture posting deal, so my idea of making a thread on the Pacers forum didn't last long.

I'll hang out here so I can have a good laugh after the Pacers steal game 1.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Agreed. I'm not good at the whole line up picture posting deal, so my idea of making a thread on the Pacers forum didn't last long.
> 
> I'll hang out here so I can have a good laugh after the Pacers steal game 1.


We'll see....


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

ESPN radio isn't working... :-(


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls trailing 23-27 after 1st.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Danny Granger so far has been right, its basically the Derrick Rose show and everyone else on offense right now. The Bulls have4 struggled on offense without Rose and Boozer is in foul trouble so somebody else will need to step up.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Danny Granger so far has been right, its basically the Derrick Rose show and everyone else on offense right now. The Bulls have4 struggled on offense without Rose and Boozer is in foul trouble so somebody else will need to step up.


Hopefully the Bulls will find a way to get more players going on offense.

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

This will be a very very tough 2nd half. Bulls trailing 46-51 with 1:30 left at 1st half.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Halftime.

Bulls 51 Pacers 55

18 pts Rose
Boozer with 10 but also with much time on bench because of 3 fouls
Deng with an off-night so far on the offensive end

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Pacers are .500 from the field (5 of 8 on 3-pointers)...too much.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

BULLS look lost in the first half. Dumb shot attempts, making really stupid turnovers, not sharing the ball, and the Defense is non-existent. Thibs is going to lose his mind in the locker room. NOT the way to start off a playoff series. Looking like boys among Men. Give Indy credit, they're playing hard leaving it all on the floor.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The Pacers shot over 60% from 3 (5/8) in the first half... hopefully that cools down and we can string together some stops in the second half.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Pacers are just making some shots, nothing to be too worried about, Collison is having a career game, everyone but Granger is shooting lights out. Can they keep this shooting up for the rest of the game, I doubt it.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Dornado said:


> The Pacers shot over 60% from 3 (5/8) in the first half... hopefully that cools down and we can string together some stops in the second half.


Yeah, the Pacers are shooting better than normal and Deng and Boozer should be able to step it up in the 2nd half. Rose can't do much more so other guys will have to answer the bell.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Trailing by 12mg:


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

That bell seems to be hitting the Bulls over the head.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Derrick Rose step out of bounds turnover. Happening not so many times...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls trailing 63-72

I'm really concerned about the game tonight...Bulls need some defensive stops and a player who steps up on offense with Boozer in foul trouble

Go Bulls! Start a rally.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ugh you know this is an ugly game when Tyler freakin Hansborough is the second best player on the court right now.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Pacers still shooting 50%.

Bulls trailing 71-79


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

This is a big game from the Pacers. No single lead for Bulls so far.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Derrick's 3 point shot is GONE.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls need someone other then Rose scoring points in 4th quarter to have a chance to make it a close game again. And also better defense...

Go Bulls! Go and get your first lead of the game!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Another 3-pointer from the Pacers....if this don't stop very fast, then the Bulls will lose game #01.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Pacers are 10 of 15 for 3-point shooting.....

Bulls 81 Pacers 85


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Korver from the same spot as Deng's three!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

3 point shooting has hurt the Bulls all season long, but there is just no way the Pacers can shoot 3 ball like this in a 7 game series, I'm still not afraid of losing this series.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> 3 point shooting has hurt the Bulls all season long, but there is just no way the Pacers can shoot 3 ball like this in a 7 game series, I'm still not afraid of losing this series.


I'm afraid of losing game 01. This would be a very bad start into the series. Would give Pacers much confidence.


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Pacers last playoff victory; April 27, 2006; Pacers 107, Nets 95 (1st Round)


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

@thebizkit69u:

And I don't see any positives with Bulls having no single lead in the game.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Go Bulls. Make something good.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullsger said:


> @thebizkit69u:
> 
> And I don't see any positives with Bulls having no single lead in the game.


Oh there really is not many positives at all in this game but keep in mind that its taking an out of this world offensive effort by the Pacers to keep this lead.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

3-pointer from Deng....

Bulls trailing 86-91


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Deng gets technical but Collison misses the FT


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Rose makes 2 FTs

Bulls 88 Pacers 91


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 88 Pacers 95


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Its Just mind boggling that Rose is shooting 90% under the 3 point line an 0-9 at the 3 point line.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

3:48 to play...Bulls need something spectecular to win this one...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its Just mind boggling that Rose is shooting 90% under the 3 point line an 0-9 at the 3 point line.


0-9 is bad....

8-21 overall


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Boozer turnover...Bulls trailing 88-97


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Carlos Boozer is flat out GARBAGE.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

88-98 after Hansbrough makes the addiontal FT...Bulls falling apart?


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Noah's tip makes it 98-92 Pacers with 2:46 to go. Need some big Defence


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 94 Pacers 98

Noah to the line for one after got fouled


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Rose to Noah for the MONSTER breakaway dunk and the foul! Bulls trail 98-94 with 2:27 left. Noah to the line.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I do not want Boozer on the court right now lol.


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Who does?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Noah and later Rose missed their additional FTs

Bulls 96 Pacers 99


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Rose to the rack... and the foul! Bulls trail 99-96 with Rose at the line. 1:50 to go...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Game ties at 99


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

First lead of the game

Bulls 101 Pacers 99


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Gimmee The Motherffiicikading Hot Sauceeeee


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Kyle Korver makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing 102>99


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

102-99 was a 3-pointer from KOrver


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

First lead


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

14 seconds left

Bulls 104 Pacers 99


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls win


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Noah blocks McRoberts TWICE to shut this game down. Bulls WIN!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

This series is ABSOLUTELY over, the Pacers shot an amazing clip, did almost everything well but close out the game. The Pacers gave us their BEST, they can't and WILL NOT do this for 4 games. 

BUT Derrick Rose had to bail us out again lol.... 

Most exciting player I have seen since MJ.. Derrick is MVP no doubt about it.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Unreal game. I love the fact that they played 11 players. Hansbrough is sick and if he was on the Bulls might be my favorite player. The pacers had their best game so I don't see this going more than 5 games, but in a few years, Pacers will be good. Rose was just awesome, he'll hit those 3's next game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If Rose had his 3 point shot going he could have gone for 50.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Next game needs to be a blow out. Can't take all that excitement late.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Such a great game for us. It's almost better that Indiana was on fire and we had to come from behind like that. Rose was phenomenal! Deng came through again in the second half. korver hit some big threes.

Once you look at Rebounding, points in the paint, and fta's., then you quickly realize this one should have been a blow-out. But what a win anyways.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

KC has the post game quotes:

From Jo:



> A win is a win. There's no stealing. They're a tough team. Just because they're playing one against eight doesn't mean you're automatically going to win. We know we didn't play our best. It's on us to make the corrections and pick it up.
> 
> I love our team. I feel like we go through a lot of things. We went through adversity today and have all year. We just have to keep it up. I love watching Lu play like this. He's so focused right now. It adds a whole another dimension to our team.
> 
> So confident. You have no idea, K.C. Sky high. Three and a half minutes in the NBA is a long time. Basketball is a funny game. A couple bounces go your way, it changes everything.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/breaking/chi-110416-bulls-quotes,0,6116951.story


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nothing can excuse Boozer for his performance in this game. He was very disappointing. Still, Thibodeau kept him on the floor during that furious comeback when it made so much sense to sub him out for Gibson.

The Pacers simply cannot keep shooting that hot for the rest of the series. They were 29-57 on jumpers and 7-20 on layups/dunks. Besides outside shooting and turnovers, the Bulls outplayed them in all facets of the game.

Finally, how many moving screens can the Pacers get away with? There was only one moving screen called on Indiana all game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> This series is ABSOLUTELY over, the Pacers shot an amazing clip, did almost everything well but close out the game. The Pacers gave us their BEST, they can't and WILL NOT do this for 4 games.


Yes, this. Was thinking the whole game how ridiculous it was that Indy was shooting 50%+ (and over 50% on 3-pointers) for most of the game. In a playoff atmosphere, on the road, against the league's #1 ranked defense. I'd be staggered if they keep that up.

I also think we sorta ripped their hearts out at the end there. Shut down defense for the last 4 minutes. And their confidence in stopping Rose just isn't there. They have no answer other than hard fouls. 

Great end to the game though, Rose was insane...if the stakes were a little higher, that would've been a legendary clutch performance. Heck maybe it still will be.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Yes, this. Was thinking the whole game how ridiculous it was that Indy was shooting 50%+ (and over 50% on 3-pointers) for most of the game. In a playoff atmosphere, on the road, against the league's #1 ranked defense. I'd be staggered if they keep that up.
> 
> I also think we sorta ripped their hearts out at the end there. Shut down defense for the last 4 minutes. And their confidence in stopping Rose just isn't there. They have no answer other than hard fouls.
> 
> Great end to the game though, Rose was insane...if the stakes were a little higher, that would've been a legendary clutch performance. Heck maybe it still will be.


I would have loved to seen the Pacers locker room after that loss, the Pacers had a ton to say during the game I bet he was just lost for words. What the hell can you even say, they played their absolute best and it was not enough to beat the Bulls who played absolutely mediocre. 



> Nothing can excuse Boozer for his performance in this game. He was very disappointing. Still, Thibodeau kept him on the floor during that furious comeback when it made so much sense to sub him out for Gibson.
> 
> The Pacers simply cannot keep shooting that hot for the rest of the series. They were 29-57 on jumpers and 7-20 on layups/dunks. Besides outside shooting and turnovers, the Bulls outplayed them in all facets of the game.
> 
> Finally, how many moving screens can the Pacers get away with? There was only one moving screen called on Indiana all game.


I agree, Boozer played like absolute garbage and his defense on Tyler was non existent. Boozer is NEEDED big time if we are going to compete for a title but so far I'm honestly starting to feel like Boozer is going to end up a terrible FA signing. 

Boozer is not a rookie, hes a long time VET now who needs to play like one.. My patience is running thin with this guy.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Luol fires up the crowd:

http://youtu.be/y_Z9BhU4Zm4


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Now don't get me wrong here Rose was incredible, but are we going to talk about how bad his defense was? He continually went under screens which gave up threes and Collison seemed to drive by him at will.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Boozer struggled on both ends, but I still maintain that his presence alone keeps defenders honest in the lane in a way that nobody else can on the Bulls. 

He also did contribute to the Bulls' dominance on the boards. 

So yeah he needs to improve but he wasn't completely worthless, IMO.

On a side note, I really like Roy Hibbert. He is so big and skilled.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Boozer struggled on both ends, but I still maintain that his presence alone keeps defenders honest in the lane in a way that nobody else can on the Bulls.
> 
> He also did contribute to the Bulls' dominance on the boards.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was surprised they didn't go to Hibbert more... seems to me if you wanted a high percentage shot he's the one guy on that team you'd lean on. He's gigantic.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

garnett said:


> Now don't get me wrong here Rose was incredible, but are we going to talk about how bad his defense was? He continually went under screens which gave up threes and Collison seemed to drive by him at will.


Collison didn't really do jack after the second quarter, the help defense was late all game long. The defense allows dribble penetration as long as the help big is in position, Boozer and Noah didn't do a good job early which is why you saw Big Sexy get some really important minutes. The rotations were just so late all game long that Danny Granger was scoring on Deng late in the game and Tyler Hansborough was just torching us at will. 

Collison had a great game, he really showed off his speed in the first half going for 15 and 6 in the half but Rose played better and Collison could not keep up that pace and had a 2 point 4 ast second half.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Collison didn't really do jack after the second quarter, the help defense was late all game long. The defense allows dribble penetration as long as the help big is in position, Boozer and Noah didn't do a good job early which is why you saw Big Sexy get some really important minutes. The rotations were just so late all game long that Danny Granger was scoring on Deng late in the game and Tyler Hansborough was just torching us at will.
> 
> Collison had a great game, he really showed off his speed in the first half going for 15 and 6 in the half but Rose played better and Collison could not keep up that pace and had a 2 point 4 ast second half.



Spot-on analysis here.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't forget all the moving screens, either. There was also one where Deng was actually closer to Collison than Rose was, but Deng kind of stood there holding the screener when Collison was loading up for a three. Rose had a hand in Collison's face on pretty much every shot he took.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Don't forget all the moving screens, either. There was also one where Deng was actually closer to Collison than Rose was, but Deng kind of stood there holding the screener when Collison was loading up for a three. Rose had a hand in Collison's face on pretty much every shot he took.


I really liked their quickness on screens, the Pacers ran them almost every time they had the ball. The screens were not devastating or surprising to the Bulls but the pace and quickness of them really put Tom's D a step slow. Collison just seemed to melt in between the screener and Rose and when Rose went under the screen Collison just made some shots, they all just flat out slimed out of those screens and into their prime shooting spots with too much ease. 

Every screen was borderline moving screens, no doubt but they walked that thin line and it paid off.


----------

